# PC durch Netzwerkkarte starten!



## TobGod (27. Dezember 2004)

Hi ! Habe zwei Rechner in verschiedenen Zimmer möchte, den im anderen Zimmer fernsteuern, was schon funktioniert. Nun möchte ich, dass ich den PC mit meinem PC hoch bzw. anmachen kann. Dazu habe ich im BIOS des PC's "Wake-Up from PCI-Slot" oder so ähnlich aktiviert. Die Netzwerkkarte ist ja PCI, also müsste sie doch bloß angesprochen werden und der Rechner müsste hochfahren oder ? Aber wenn ich suchen mache, findet er ihn nicht und mit ping klappt es auch nicht. Er bleibt einfach aus. Wie muss ich das machen oder kennt ihr sonst eine andere Möglichkeit (möglichst Softwarefreie Methode) ? Danke schonmal !


----------



## Hawkster (27. Dezember 2004)

Du benötigst die Mac-Addresse dieser Netzwerkkarte. Weitere info`s findest du unter:

Lanstart 

Und wenn du ganz cool bist wie ich geht es auch via internet, also WOI (Wake on Internet) 

MFG Hawkster


----------



## TobGod (27. Dezember 2004)

Und was soll ich jetzt machen wenn ich die MAC-Adresse habe ? Einfach im Browser eingeben oder wie ? Also ich möchte da nicht irgendwelche Software runterladen..


----------



## Hawkster (27. Dezember 2004)

also ein kleines prog brauchste leider 
http://www.spettel.de/lanstart/lanstartgui.zip 

Dieses entpackst du, öffnest die lanstart.ini und änderst dort die mac-adresse ab

dann öffnest du die lanstart.exe und dann haste im systray so eine antenne.

ein klick darauf, dann kommt ein "blob" geräusch und dein rechner sollte starten.

Dieses ganze ding kann man dann auch noch in php programmieren, wenn du den source brauchst, sag einfach bescheid.

MFG hawkster


----------



## Hawkster (27. Dezember 2004)

Was du noch schauen solltest ist, ob an deiner Netzwerkkarte ein kabelanschluss ist (3-adrig glaube ich)

Wenn ja, wird WON nicht , da du das kabel nicht hast

Kann auch sein, das diese Karte kein Kabel benötigt.

MFG Hawkster


----------



## TobGod (27. Dezember 2004)

Jo funktioniert, besten Dank 
Also ich habe da kein Kabel dran, aber es funktioniert.


----------



## Hawkster (27. Dezember 2004)

Na dann 

PHP-script brauchste net denke ich, wennde noch fragen hast, kannste mich fragen, bastel grad selbst wie verrückt an WON 

MFG Hawkster


----------

